# Alliance Broadband - Setting up a Router



## subhajitmaji (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Friends,
I am planning to take up Alliance Broadband (in Kolkata).
They simply provide a RJ45 jack which we can use to connect our PC.
My concern is can I use my router to share the net-connection? 
Note: I do not want to keep a PC running as on several occasions I will only be using my mobile to access net.

Please help me if anyone is using Alliance here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2012)

> My concern is can I use my router to share the net-connection?


 err...which router do you have? If your query is if you can set up Wi-Fi, yes you can


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

Read this thread.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/150870-sharing-pppoe-connection.html*

Page 1 and Page 2.


----------



## subhajitmaji (Jan 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> err...which router do you have? If your query is if you can set up Wi-Fi, yes you can



I have DLINK N150 which I was previously using to create a WiFi Network in combination with the modem supplied by BSNL.



ico said:


> Read this thread.
> 
> **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/150870-sharing-pppoe-connection.html*
> 
> Page 1 and Page 2.



Thanks. I got my answer from the 2nd Page


----------



## Revolution (Aug 19, 2012)

@subhajitmaji  
Can u pls tell me how to connect Alliance automatically using Router ? 
Does Alliance support PPPoE ? 
I want to download Torrent using Router while PC OFF.
I don't need WiFi. I will only be connect two PC using Ethernet Cable.


----------

